# JumpStart Wireless Filter Driver problems



## im2xtreme (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi,
I am new to this forum and only found it when I discovered a problem on my laptop using TuneUp Utilities. The problem is that my JumpStart Wireless Filter Driver is faulty.
I went to device manager, as instructed, and found that the JumpStart Wireless Filter Driver was showing a problem and when I checked the properties I found this message: "This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24)"
I am no it guru but I do have a good basic understanding of computers and am very good at following directions. Any and all help provided would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
im2xtreme


----------

